
Rupert Sheldrake, TEDx Lecture REMOVED BY TED - virmundi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zamrs3nE9ys
======
mr_overalls
Sheldrake has been pushing his pseudoscience of "Morphic Resonance" for
decades now. Nobody owes this man a platform for his garbage.

